# Snowpark NZ any good?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

if all you like to ride is park then it is heaven. chill vibe, sometimes a bit too chill. staff can get a little lazy at times. if you're a new rider looking to get into park it may be a bit intimidating. if you're going to be in the area, check out cardrona across the valley. i thought their park had a better flow to it than snowpark.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

well lets say i can hit intermediate stuff in parks 15-20 foot jumps.. normal kinked rails.. boxes,etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

you could ride the "beginner" section at SP no problem. i think they switch up the rail/box features every year and the jumps stay pretty standard. 20,25 and 35 for intermediate stuff. the big jump line goes 45,45,60 if i remember correctly. they do hold a ton of comps over the course of the season as well as build special features for pros only. they do close off parts of the hill for these events and SP isn't a big place.


----------

